# Roboti >  Autopilota atdalīšana no rumpja

## sasasa

Gribu izveidot braukājošu/lidojošu platformu ar sensoriem, no kuriem saņemtā inforācija tiek nosūtīta uz latopu.
Laptopā dati tiek analizēti un uz servo mehanisiem tiek sūtīti vadības signāli izpildmehānismiem. Kompis arī nosaka kustības maršrutu, ātrumu, izpildmehānismu darbību.
Īsāk sakot "smadzenes", jeb autopilots, jāizveido ārpus rumpja saglabājot komunikāciju.
Savā starpā latops un platforma sazinās 2.4GHz RC modeļu "valodā".
Ar RC modeļu elektroniku pagaidām esmu uz "Jūs", jo sīkumos vēl neizprotu visas lietas. Tāpēc šādi jautājumi:
1. Kā no kompja sūtīt vadības signālus? caur USB+Tx vai audio out+Tx. +/- Un kas tam ir nepieciešams.
2. Kā saņemt kompī sensoru informāciju caur USB?
3. Ar kādu softu to visu apstrādāt? Vai ir jau kaut kas gatavs priekš PC - līdzīgs helikopteru autopilotam?
.
Otrs variants - daļu autopilota ("dzīvības" pamatfunkcijas - piem. balanss) likt uz platformas, bet no kompja dot korekcijas un maršrutu. Tas būtu laikam labāk, ja būtu lidojoša platforma - tipa quadcopteris utl.

vizuāli apmēra tā

----------


## next

> Otrs variants - daļu autopilota ("dzīvības" pamatfunkcijas - piem. balanss) likt uz platformas, bet no kompja dot korekcijas un maršrutu. Tas būtu laikam labāk, ja būtu lidojoša platforma - tipa quadcopteris utl.


 Man domaat tikai taa kas var sanaakt, jo pilotaazhas uzdevums (saglabaat liidzsvaru, tureeties gaisaa) prasa milzu aatrdarbiibu.
Navigaaciju (lidot vajadziigajaa virzienaa) var arii caur radiokanaalu izveikt.

----------


## Helmars

http://www.latrc.lv forumā varētu labāk veikties. Iepazīsties ar gataviem rīkiem, piemēram, http://ardupilot.com. Sameklē piemērotu raidītāju un uztvērēju. http://www.frsky-rc.com produkti ir labi novērtēti. Daļai viņu aparātu ir 2 virzienu sakari caur virknes interfeisu.

----------


## Powerons

Nu varbūt der šitāds variants: ESP8226
Ebajā nu jau vairs kamsā tikai: $3,13

Pie kam tev pilnībā atkritīs ņemšanās ar kaut kādu USB datora pusē, jo vadīsi patiešo caur internetu Wifi, ja gribēsi no datora.

 Vadās caus seriālo UART ar AT komandām

Tagad arī internetā parādās ar vien vairāk kā viņu sapārot ar Arduino.

----------


## sasasa

Laikam gan nebūs īstais, jo vajag sakomunicēt vai nu ar standarta pulti caur trainer portu vai uzreiz ar standarta 2.4GHz uztvērējiem, kas tiek lietoti RC modeļos.
Šobrīd ir doma no PC caur skaņas karti izlaist PPM signālu, bet vēl neesmu ticis līdz realizācijai, lai novērtētu rezultātu.

----------


## Powerons

Ko tu te cilvēkiem prātu čakarē!!!  Bildē esi sazīmējis, ka tev vajag divvirziena sakarus ar datoru, nekādas pultis tur nefigurē.

Ja projekts izmainijies, un ir savādāks, tad būtu vismaz pateicis.

Un kā tas tavs PPM sensorus uz datora nolasa?  ::  Tad sanāk ka pietiek ar vienvirziena saiti robota virzienā?

----------


## M_J

Paldies, Poweron par ESP8226 linku! Tēmas autoram neder, man gan noderēs!

----------


## Powerons

> Paldies, Poweron par ESP8226 linku! Tēmas autoram neder, man gan noderēs!


 Ja vajag, varu iedot PCB zīmējumu un shēmu, priekš testiem un komfigurēšanas un Firmware pāršūšanas, caur RS232

Uz 232, jo pa lēto nopirku pāreju http://www.semicom.lv/Datoru_sastāvd...32490_828.html
Salidzini.lv tas pats ir arī citos veikalos

Vispārībā viens bija uztaisījis "Transparent mode" vai arī "data mode" Tad vis iet cauri uz UART. Bet tam bija jāpāršuj ESP8226
Man gan pēc pāršūšanas nedarbojās, bet gan jau drīz iznāks vēl kāda labāka firmwares modifikācija, jo gribētāju daudz.
Pēc tam ielādēju atpakaļ parasto firmwari.
Viena no lietām ko Transparent modē dara - programmē arduino caur Wifi, nepāršujot arduino firmvari.
https://garyservin.wordpress.com/201...h-the-esp8266/

Vēl svarīgi,  ESP8226 ir ar 3.3V, bet datu kājas var slēgt patiešo pie 5V signāla.

 Man transparent mode interesēja lai no ModbusIP dabūtu Parasto ModbusRTU UART, ja būtu izdevusies transparent mode, tad laikam būtu pat sanācis, jo modbus freimi sakrita, tikai AT komandas maisījās pa vidu.

Offtopiks sanāca, varbūt būs jātaisa jauna tēma. Vai šitā paša jāatdala junā tēmā.

----------


## sasasa

> Ko tu te cilvēkiem prātu čakarē!!!  Bildē esi sazīmējis, ka tev vajag  divvirziena sakarus ar datoru, nekādas pultis tur nefigurē.
> Un kā tas tavs PPM sensorus uz datora nolasa?  Tad sanāk ka pietiek ar vienvirziena saiti robota virzienā?


 Sakomunicēt ar pulti biju domājis no kompja sūtīt signālu uz RC modeļu vadības pults raidītāju - tātad attēlā redzamo 2.4GHz bloku.
Nepietiek gan ar vienu virzienu - sensora dati kaut kā jādabū iekš PC. Šobrīd izskatās ka caur USB un kaut kādu Atmeli, lai neliktu atsevišķu 433MHz USB telemetrijas bloku.

----------


## Powerons

> ,lai neliktu atsevišķu 433MHz USB telemetrijas bloku.


 Nu un kā tad tu dabūsi, to saiti no robota, ja neliksi nekādu moduli???

Ir vēlviens variants, krietni savādāks, uzliec to kompi uz robota!  :: 
Piemēram Rasperry 2 - lēts, un tagad jaunais ar 900Mhz 4 kodoli  :: 
Piemēri visādi arī internetā būs.

Raspberujs viienkārši un lieliski vadās ar Remote Desktop, - tas ir pieslēdzies no sava datora caur Wifi pie Raspberry un dabon visu bildi uz sava monitora, klavieres un peles. Esmu tā darījis.
http://www.raspberrypi.org/raspberry-pi-2-on-sale/

Ja nezini, tad viņš ir parastas kredītkartes izmērā.

----------


## Powerons

Skaties postu arī iepriekšējā lapā.

Redz kur te par raspberijs kameru apstrādā
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3eUSr4ZOLs

----------


## M_J

Poweron, būtu pateicīgs par shēmu un PCB. Man arī gribētos realizēt tieši Modbus RTU, un pavirši iepazīstoties ar izstrādājumu liekas, ka tā lieta varētu iet. Varbūt tiešām vajadzētu veidot jaunu tēmu, kaut arī tik populāra, kā audio tēmas tā noteikti nebūs. Protams, var jau pie ierīcēm pieslēgties arī ar vadu, bet pēc tam, kad darba procesā kompis pāris reizes tieši aiz vada ir norauts uz grīdas, rodas doma par bezvadu risinājumiem.

----------


## sasasa

> Nu un kā tad tu dabūsi, to saiti no robota, ja neliksi nekādu moduli???


 Saite ar robotu ir plānota caur raidītaja/uztvērēja iebūvēto telemetriju (RC modeļiem tāda ir), bet tie dati atnāk uz modeļa vadības pulti un no turienes viņi jāiedabū kompī.
Tas Raspberijs varētu būt labs fināla versijai. Būs jāpapēta. Tik tad jāpadomā kā pārraidīt uz robotu tos sensoru datus, kas atrodas telpā ārpus robota (pastāv iespēja ka tādi būs), jo ražotā RC aparatūra neparedz telemetrijas datu nosūtīšanu uz modeli. Testēšanas un "apmācības" procesā gan liekas ka ērtāk būtu caur kompīti visu koriģēt, bet varbūt ka kļūdos. Laiks rādīs  ::

----------

